# JetBlue attendant in NYC flap resigned



## amtrakwolverine (Sep 6, 2010)

> NEW YORK (AP) — A flight attendant who captured America's attention when he told off a plane full of passengers and then slid down an emergency chute resigned from his job last week and wasn't fired, his lawyer said Sunday.


http://portal.wowway.net/news/read.php?rip_id=%3CD9I1V1NO0%40news.ap.org%3E&ps=1011


----------

